# 556 Predatar X 2



## Chad (Oct 13, 2011)

LaRue PredatAR 5.56

Burned a few hundred rounds through it Monday, mostly on steel. Finished up w/ some groups on paper. 







Speer 64gr GD





Hornady 75gr HPBT Steel Case




*seem to be missing a bullet hole 9/10*

LaRue PredatAR 5.56

This is the second:






Pulled the SN-4 1-4x from the other rifle and put it on the new(er) one. Twenty rounds to zero, first group off paper low right:


----------



## Chad (Oct 13, 2011)

Decided to try and compare two different breaks; SureFire vs PWS. I just swapped the SN-4 back and forth.

I did three strings of fire w/ each; two runs at 10yds w/ 6rds and one at 5yds w/ 10rds.

SF 1) 10yds, 6rds - First shot from timer at .83, .18, .17, .13, .14, .13 = 1.58 seconds. Average of splits .15, no misses

PWS 1) 10yds, 6rds - First shot from timer at 1.07, .17, .16, .13, .13, .15 = 1.81 seconds. Average of splits .148, two misses

PWS 2) 10yds, 6rds - First shot from timer at .94, .17, .14, .15, .14, .14 = 1.68 seconds. Average of splits .148, two misses

SF 2) 10yds, 6rds - First shot from timer at 1.13, .21, .18, .18, .19, .18 = 2.07 seconds. Average of splits .188, no misses

SF 3) 5yds, 10rds - First shot from timeer at .68, total time 2.16 seconds, Average of splits .164, no misses

PWS 3) 5yds, 10rds - First shot from timer at .61, total time 1.96 seconds, Average of splits .15, no misses






The misses with the PWS were easy to see(reticle drifting high) before they happened but the trigger finger was running with a minds of its own. In both cases it happened mid string about shots 2 and 3 or 3 and 4.

No clear favorite but the PWS did better than I thought, maybe I got a bit sloppy on the two runs. I will repeat this in a week. From a practical perspective I'm not sure if there is much of a difference.


----------



## Chad (Apr 10, 2012)

Took these a few days ago when I broke them down for cleaning. Both were running fine:


----------

